# long term medication



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I didn't want to post this on the thread that prompted me to remember about this as it is "off topic".

Years ago when we lived and worked in Asia, a regular health check showed my wife had high blood pressure and high cholesterol levels and was put on medication for both, subsequent checks showed the levels as normal, so it was put across as "the medication is working, so keep taking it". 

At this point, I will say that I am not questioning doctor's wisdom, but when we moved to Spain, there was a huge change in our lifestyle and diet. However,without checking either condition, the local doctor would follow the logic of "it'sworking, so don't change it" and issue repeat perscriptions.

When we explained that we were concerned about continuing with this medication, with such a drastic change in diet and lifestyle, he agreed to doing a few tests, over a month, to see if the medication was actually needed and it showed that both blood pressure and cholesterol had dropped to safe levels, without the medication, which meant the trips to see the doctor, the morning ritual of taking the tablets, the trips to the pharmacy and a monthlyexpense of almost 30 euros had ended.

Now let me be clear about this. It was only the vast change in our situation (her job was extremely stressful and our diet was questionable at best)that prompted us to to think the medication was no longer needed, and I wouldn't advocate it for anyone else, unless they felt it was the right thing to do and if the doctor says "no" just agree and continue.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> I didn't want to post this on the thread that prompted me to remember about this as it is "off topic".
> 
> Years ago when we lived and worked in Asia, a regular health check showed my wife had high blood pressure and high cholesterol levels and was put on medication for both, subsequent checks showed the levels as normal, so it was put across as "the medication is working, so keep taking it".
> 
> ...


yes, you have a good point


from what I've seen in our local surgery though, the doctors are absolutely NOT of the _"it's working, so don't change it" and issue repeat prescriptions"_ attitude


I've been to the docs with a few people new to Spain who suffer chronic conditions such as diabetes & high blood pressure

in all cases the doc has issued the prescription 'for now' & insisted on a battery of tests to see if the medication is still necessary

the often 'mature' patients aren't usually very happy about this - but understand when in many cases the prescription is at the very least tweaked & in some cases changed & eventually stopped completely


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> yes, you have a good point
> 
> 
> from what I've seen in our local surgery though, the doctors are absolutely NOT of the _"it's working, so don't change it" and issue repeat prescriptions"_ attitude
> ...


agreed, but in most cases you can read for"long term medication" as for the rest of your life.
It's not laziness on the medical profession, just the applied logic of "it works, so don't change what works" But if you ask for a situation to be reviewed,it may save you thousands of euros over the years


sorry didn't read your post properly... but the battery of tests will only show the medication is working. We asked for a "controlled" test period of with/and then without meds. (based on 1st test,with meds..subsequent tests without the meds and there was to be a check after a month,subsequently after 6 months and then yearly) So far the only side affect of coming off the meds has been a little bit of discomfort in the morning(which should pass)and weighed against thefeeling of "oh well that's it for life" she feels better not having to take the meds and not feeling like "if I don't take them....something bad is going to happen"

Not critcising our doctor in Hong Kong(she was very good) but I think the logic of "it works, so don't change it " stems from old school mentality and also the fact, that in HK most doctors supplied the meds and would only send you to a pharmacy for meds they didn't stock.... basically it was a "moneyspinner". But that was the system, not the fault of the individual doctor.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> agreed, but in most cases you can read for"long term medication" as for the rest of your life.
> It's not laziness on the medical profession, just the applied logic of "it works, so don't change what works" But if you ask for a situation to be reviewed,it may save you thousands of euros over the years
> 
> 
> ...


yes that's what they do

tests on & off the meds

one person I know had been using a private British doctor here for years & just carried on even when reaching pension age & having access to the Spanish system

only when the doc closed the local office did they actually start using the local doctor

the doc wasn't at all happy with a lot of the medication & the fact that here hadn't been check ups as regularly as she would have liked

various tests are still ongoing - but so far one type of medication has been cut out - which apparently could actually have been causing problems because they weren't needed!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

My OH has Type 2 diabetes and when we moved here the family doctor at our (state-run) clinic gave him the most extensive set of tests he'd ever had, far more comprehensive and detailed than the standard NHS tests. It even tested for prostate cancer! 

The Junta de Andalucia (and presumably other communidades too) is trying to keep the cost of meds down by cutting out unnecessary prescriptions and switching to generics where possible. 

I do so wish the NHS would follow their example. I dread to think of the amount of money pharmaceutical companies make out of it, money that could be better spent on prevention and personal care.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> The Junta de Andalucia (and presumably other communidades too) is trying to keep the cost of meds down by cutting out unnecessary prescriptions and switching to generics where possible.
> 
> I do so wish the NHS would follow their example. I dread to think of the amount of money pharmaceutical companies make out of it, money that could be better spent on prevention and personal care.


But at least with the NHS you're given the amount of medical treatment needed for your condition, not a pre packed box that covers three or thirteen days medical supply whether you need it or not. That's the next thing that should be tackled, but it probably won't be because you'd have to revolutionise the pharmacuetical business which everyone knows can't be done 'cos we're talking about big money=big power companies...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ... you'd have to revolutionise the pharmacuetical business which everyone knows can't be done 'cos we're talking about big money=big power companies...


Hasta la Revolución! :flypig:


----------



## Benidormtipster (Oct 3, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Hasta la Revolución! :flypig:


some very good points that are worth considering


----------

